# horse eating a rose bush?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't worry.... unless they were prize roses!:lol: They appear to be pretty tasty to horses, worth a few thorns. As do blackberries and scotch thistles(ouch!). I suspect the inside of a horse's mouth must be less sensitive than it looks. My guys daintily pull back their lips & bare their teeth to pluck the heads from scotch thistles without getting their lips pricked! Looks very cute! Rosehips are good for horses(full of vitamin C) and one of my boy's favourite treats, so I always fill my pockets with them when they're around.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

loosie said:


> Don't worry.... unless they were prize roses!:lol: They appear to be pretty tasty to horses, worth a few thorns. As do blackberries and scotch thistles(ouch!).


Yes indeed! Our mares love them and will stretch as far as they can to reach over the fence to get rose and blackberry bushes...leaves, flowers, thorns, and stems....they'll leave absolutely nothing.


----------

